# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Lag other people's WoW clients - potentially cause server crash

## phantom325

Saw on Reddit, if you spam this in say LFG chat, anyone who has that chat open gets extremely heavy lag (people were reporting their clients got disconnected and received "A character with that name already exists error" after I did it).

/4 {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x}

It was bad enough with just myself spamming it to instantly have several people asking why there FPS shot down / CPU was spinning up, theoretically could crash other people's games with it / potentially server. 

It also works in PM's, so you could potentially "DDOS" enemies in BG's/etc

----------


## Kenneth

monkaS  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Strath2121

Let's gooooo. Gotta spread rep :/

Edit: Instantly got chat suspended

----------


## advanta

> Saw on Reddit, if you spam this in say LFG chat, anyone who has that chat open gets extremely heavy lag (people were reporting their clients got disconnected and received "A character with that name already exists error" after I did it).
> 
> /4 {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x} {x}
> 
> It was bad enough with just myself spamming it to instantly have several people asking why there FPS shot down / CPU was spinning up, theoretically could crash other people's games with it / potentially server. 
> 
> It also works in PM's, so you could potentially "DDOS" enemies in BG's/etc


Very nice.

Don't want to sound like someone's Dad, but Blizzard have historically had very low tolerance level for this sort of thing, so I'd use a burner for this one.

----------


## Strath2121

> Very nice.
> 
> Don't want to sound like someone's Dad, but Blizzard have historically had very low tolerance level for this sort of thing, so I'd use a burner for this one.


Yeah I already got a 24 hour suspension from 1 use haha.

----------


## Shiekrunner123

Does this work with every chat channel potentially even whispers?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Does this work with every chat channel potentially even whispers?


Why, so you can report it to Blizzard?

Sources (Asking Blizzard to fix either directly or in name/body of post): 
Attention Blizzard! Gamebreaking Leveling Exploit in Shadowlands / 50-60 in around 5-10minutes : wow
Gamebreaking Battle of Dazar'''alor Skips. Blizzard please fix these..... : wow
The Unable to Move Function is in Classic Wow and it seems to be broken. : classicwow
Get to 60 Fast using Partysync + Chromie Time f : wow
SHADOWLANDS GAMEBREAKING LEVEL EXPLOIT / Level from 50-60 in around 5-10min / Blizzard Fix it Please - YouTube
Pet Battle Experience in Shadowlands still broken PLS FIX! 59-60 in 19minutes.
Another Party Sync Exploit Blizzard needs to fix....
Party Sync exploit that can ruin the WF 60 Race Pls FIX Blizz
Huge Experience Exploit still unfixed even tho they made a Level Restriction to it

Bonus points:
Private party shares exploit with Shiek requesting he doesn't post it immediately (Spoiler: he posts it immediately and it gets fixed within hours). (8.3 Gamebreaking Infinite Corrupted Memento Exploit)

Sorry for throwing shade, but everyone should know that Shiek has a real big history of reporting any gamebreaking bugs he's come across.

----------


## Shiekrunner123

> Why, so you can report it to Blizzard?
> 
> Sources: 
> Attention Blizzard! Gamebreaking Leveling Exploit in Shadowlands / 50-60 in around 5-10minutes : wow
> Gamebreaking Battle of Dazar'''alor Skips. Blizzard please fix these..... : wow
> The Unable to Move Function is in Classic Wow and it seems to be broken. : classicwow
> Get to 60 Fast using Partysync + Chromie Time f : wow
> 
> 
> Sorry for throwing shade, but everyone should know that Shiek has a real big history of reporting any gamebreaking bugs he's come across.


Jesus.... I was just curious because i didn't want it to interfere with my leveling speedrun on launch and I just wanted to know if i had to opt out of more than just the LFG Channel or if everything else was safe. Thank you for reminding me why i stopped posting here a long time ago. I'm not gonna explain myself to you for perfectly reasonable behaviour and your exaggeration of my reporting habits.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Jesus.... I was just curious because i didn't want it to interfere with my leveling speedrun on launch and I just wanted to know if i had to opt out of more than just the LFG Channel or if everything else was safe. Thank you for reminding me why i stopped posting here a long time ago. I'm not gonna explain myself to you for perfectly reasonable behaviour and your exaggeration of my reporting habits.


You're right, my mistake. It is perfectly reasonable to want to leech off others and report their finds and/or make them public without their consent.

Edit: Forgot this big one:
Private party shares exploit with Shiek requesting he doesn't post it immediately (Spoiler: he posts it immediately and it gets fixed within hours). (8.3 Gamebreaking Infinite Corrupted Memento Exploit)

----------


## TehVoyager

wow holy F sounds like an account that needs closing.

----------


## Shiekrunner123

> You're right, my mistake. It is perfectly reasonable to want to leech off others and report their finds and/or make them public without their consent.
> 
> Edit: Forgot this big one:
> Private party shares exploit with Shiek requesting he doesn't post it immediately (Spoiler: he posts it immediately and it gets fixed within hours).


I'm not gonna let you bait me into a response over something that happend over a year ago where I'm even on good terms with the person that had a reason to be upset with me "Frosty" and obviously I wasn't referring to that incident with "perfectly reasonable behaviour" and you know it because I publicly stated in the past that what I did wasn't cool and that's why I apologized to him and made it up to frosty which is why we are on good terms again. I would prefer if you don't maliciously take what I'm saying out of context.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I'm not gonna let you bait me into a response over something that happend over a year ago where I'm even on good terms with the person that had a reason to be upset with me "Frosty" and obviously I wasn't referring to that incident with "perfectly reasonable behaviour" and you know it because I publicly stated in the past that what I did wasn't cool and that's why I apologized to him and made it up to frosty which is why we are on good terms again. I would prefer if you don't maliciously take what I'm saying out of context.


I'm not baiting you into a response, my reponse is literally just a large list of times where you've reported a game breaking exploit to Blizzard, or screwed up someone elses exploit. What other response do you expect from an exploiting community?

"Oh yes Shiek, we know you like to get things fixed for your own benefit but we forgive you and will continue to answer all your questions with no issues whatsoever"?

----------


## Shiekrunner123

> I'm not baiting you into a response, my reponse is literally just a large list of times where you've reported a game breaking exploit to Blizzard, or screwed up someone elses exploit. What other response do you expect from an exploiting community?
> 
> "Oh yes Shiek, we know you like to get things fixed for your own benefit but we forgive you and will continue to answer all your questions with no issues whatsoever"?


I've never complained about people not wanting to share their information with me. If their don't want to or they don't deem me trustworthy for whatever their intended goal is that's fine by me. I just don't wanna be painted as some sort bad guy that's all. Peace.

----------


## TehVoyager

IMHO anyone who's confirmed to be reporting content from this website to blizzard should be kindly shown the door, TBH

----------


## JohnMcCain

> IMHO anyone who's confirmed to be reporting content from this website to blizzard should be kindly shown the door, TBH


+1 to this!

----------


## Bon

Agreed. Get rid of him.

----------


## phantom325

just gonna go ahead and close this thread

----------

